# MSviking Fri 19th choppy day at the Spur



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Having seen all the recent reports I was dying to get out to the Spur last week. Weather made Saturday look dicey at best we chose to go Friday. Short crew of just myself, Barret and Herb (Superchicken) due to last minute schedule.

Forecast said 1-2 Friday early with 2-3 later in the day on NOAA, Bouyweather.com had <1 early with 2-4 later.

They were WRONG! See the bouy data below, honest 7' seas and 30+knts of wind for around 2 hours!

We still managed 3 tuna, 1 record WeeHoo, a nice cow dolphin and lost a mystery billfish that mangled lure and leader like I have never seen before! The tuna were nothing to write home about, but nice, I would have taken pics but I could not stand up!

This was mid day at the Spur, believe it or not we were trolling!
http://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=_6NBywhHmos&u=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DImBBZnFicQI%26feature%3Dshare

The WeeHoo









The Cow









Barret doing an amazing job of single handedly wiring and gaffing the cow









42040 Wave height showing 7 footers









Boat handled it fine, but this is an example how how the weatherman can be wrong and why you should always know your boat and it's limitations.

Robert


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like you made the best of the day. That Wehoo pic has awesome color. Nice Cow too! Thanks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, hardcore! Mighty studly 'fin! I would have dropped that weehoo back on a hook! Or taken him home for my fish tank.

And yes, it got real sloppy out there Friday. On a 14ft piece of plastic in solid 3ft wind chop it was interesting trying to lean over and revive that sailfish with out turtling the yak!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Robert. Did you end up grilling that wahoo whole?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Way to make it happen out there, and Nice report. The only two knockdowns we got were when it started getting sloppy late morning.... Looks like we should have stuck around lol. Props to you guys for sure, because it was hard to stand up...Let alone fight fish and wire/gaff them single handedly! Well done sirs!


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done and good job on knowing your boat! Makes you appreciate those 1-2's.

Nice read as always.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great job in the worst conditions Robert. You just never know..


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks rather sporty, and proof that all boats are wet when mother nature wants them to be. Great job on all the fish, I want to look you up one of these days just to see the boat up close, she is a beauty.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good report. Great video. Nice WeeHoo.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Rock 'n Roll on that deck. Crank 'em in laying down and everyone in their chicken suit.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Making it happen there! Rough days better than no day!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

New name for you guys, "Giant Balls" lmao jk
Glad you guys are back safe.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

good lord Robert !

I guess i am lucky my boat needs a part right now : As i probably would have tried to fish :thumbsup:

Ill stick to Deer Hunting and lake fishing till shes fixed and hope for better weather soon, i know ive missed the best bite we had all year already so i know why you went:thumbup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

What a day from Thursday. We were in the same area and the sea conditions were 1 foot or less. We ended up running in that night and it was just starting to blow. We hit a school of small weehoos also I don't think I have every seen that many so small. Your video says it all in that big boat. But at least you got mahi tacos at of the day.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome little wahoo. That chart is proof for those that don't understand how quickly the weather can turn in the gulf.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

thats true GOM trolling!! thats a stud cow!!!
nice work:thumbup:


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Ya'll did a great job hangin tough with the choppy water...great cow!!! I was out there on Friday about 8 miles from Pcola pass in a 20' Robalo...saw quite a few water spouts forming next to the boat with a huge storm front...hairy...if ya'll are short on anglers message me...I can handle just about anything...caught some mahi Friday, nothing to write home about though. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on your fish. Y'all are hardcore! I would have ran to the barn!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

looks like the boat handled it rather well!

all that water on the bridge seems like it was blown by that 30 kt wind!

those are the days that make you really appreaciate the beautiful days!

that's hardcore right there!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes the majority of the water making it up towards the bridge was due primarily to the wind. The boat handled it with ease, no shuddering or pounding at all, it just split the seas and kept on chugging. On returning I was running in a following sea, but was able to maintain a comfortable 25knts.

All this just goes to show you how fast the weather can change in the norther gulf. Looking at the NOAA image of the wave height shows you just how fast. Most days you can run around "pop up" type weather, but not always and this was one of those days.

No. 1 be safe! N.2 have fun!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

That Weehoo is hilarious!

Glad ya'll got back to port safe with some meat in the box!


----------

